

Put Your Startup on Holiday Autopilot with Twilio - danielle17
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/12/put-your-startup-on-holiday-au.php

======
kmorrill
Twilio is a great service. And as Dana mentions you can create an entirely
customized voicemail and phone tree system for your company so that customers
who call get an individualized experience.

I recently left Microsoft to go it alone, and my startup SocialKind has built
a number of solutions on top of Twilio (TweetToCall.com, EscapeMyDate.com,
enterprise solutions in healthcare and finance, etc.). I enjoy working with
businesses to build interactive phone solutions connected to the web. If
you're looking to do some of this for your business, or just want to chat
about Twilio and hack a bit, drop me a note at kevin@socialkind.com or
@mistermorrill on Twitter

Happy holidays!

~~~
full_disclosure
I really like Twilio as a service. That said, I find it really disingenuous
that you and Danielle post here under the guise of community members without
disclosing your ties to the company. You guys should update your bios to state
your relationship to Twilio if you're going to tout it the way you do and not
participate in this community outside of your astroturfing:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dmor>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=danielle17>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kmorrill>

~~~
danielle17
I'm the 1st non founding employee at Twilio, Kevin (my husband) and I have
turned our lives upside down so I can work on this startup, and it's really
all I think about. I read Hacker News every day and post about the best of
what can I bring to the table - which is the Twilio service and the apps our
developer community creates.

The community here at Hacker News is VERY efficient at voting down crappy
submissions, so I trust that if I am a spammer posting useless content it will
be relegated to the trash heap right away.

I've updated my profile as you suggested, and I'm working on recovering the
password for "dmor". Seeing as you needed to create a new account to make your
point (aka "trolling") you might consider taking your own advice.

------
javery
Twilio sounds very interesting but the name makes me think it's yet another
twitter app...

------
krav
I seriously love twilio. Have been using their conference call service.
It....simply....works.

------
ddemchuk
I'm just about to start using Twilio at a pretty large scale and am really
excited about it. I called them to ask a few questions and their cofounder
called me back, always nice to hear a response like that.

